# Ribbon on cake



## skenney (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello,

Im making my sisters wedding cake and she wants a simple cake plane white with ribbon around them and adding real flowers.

I was wondering how I would go about appling the ribbon and if there is a certain kind of ribbon that I should use. I will be making just a buttercream frosted cake, no fondont.

Thanks in advanced.

Shelby


----------



## chefmurphy (Oct 27, 2011)

You want to use a clothe type ribbon, something that won't absorb the grease from the buttercream.  And the decorators where I work, just brush the buttercream where they are applying it with water.   Hopes that helps.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Skenney,

I read from Rose Beranbaum's site the following :

"A wide satin ribbon can be “lined” by using double stick tap and a cut band of wax paper. Attach the wax paper to the back of the ribbon by running double stick tape the length of the ribbon to be used. Buttercream can be used to adhere the wax paper lined ribbon immediately to the cake. The butter won’t bleed through."

Makes perfect sense.....

Petals.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I found that if you're using fondant, getting creative with double-sided tape works best. I've never had a problem with the ribbon absorbing the fat, but I always applied the ribbon the day of the wedding (had to). Fondant is no problem, but most any ribbon will stick to buttercream. I'm attaching a photo of a cake I just did because I was so darn happy with how the ribbon came out. I used a wide organza ribbon all around and put a smaller grosgrain ribbon in a contrasting color outside of that. I liked how it came out. Smallest wedding cake I've ever done, but for good friends and it was their gift.


----------

